# Map Info, Please.



## quicksilver (Jul 23, 2008)

DUH, DUH, DUH. Why can't I find the map.(members)
I guess I have a brain freeze and can't remember.


----------



## B'sgirl (Jul 23, 2008)

Me too, me too! I tried to find one but I just got lost.


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 23, 2008)

See, I knew those afternoon naps made a difference.
UH, power naps.
Or maybe more fish in my diet?
​


----------



## JillBurgh (Jul 23, 2008)

What's the map? You mean there's a map of where the members live?


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 23, 2008)

JillBurgh said:


> What's the map? You mean there's a map of where the members live?


 
Yes. And there was a thread back in April(?) stating it had been updated, but I am brain dead as to where to look.                                                                  
 Even since then we've probably had a couple hundred new members. I know they don't all post, but 
there's got to be hundreds on the map, even outdated.

That's why I like when new members post their location. And so many don't.


----------



## Alix (Jul 23, 2008)

DC Map. Here you go.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 23, 2008)

Uh... was there a link in there Alix??

I have some fresh coffee if you need it...


----------



## JillBurgh (Jul 23, 2008)

Alix said:


> DC Map. Here you go.



?
Did I miss it?

Okie Dokie that's better!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh sure, now the link shows up and I look like an idiot now, LOL.


----------



## Alix (Jul 23, 2008)

SHUT UP! Geez! Two seconds of dorkiness can't get missed in this place. LOLOLOL! (And yes to the coffee please!)


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 23, 2008)

We are soo on the ball, the ball is scared of us!

Or maybe it is too much coffee, you should come drink some so there is less for me, LOL.


----------



## JillBurgh (Jul 23, 2008)

Alix said:


> SHUT UP! Geez! Two seconds of dorkiness can't get missed in this place. LOLOLOL! (And yes to the coffee please!)





Maybe this is a sign that I need to start getting out more.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 23, 2008)

Looking at the map, I could see taking a week or two week long vacation touring thru Southern Canada on the way out to Vancouver, then coming back via the northern states... anybody else ever thought of that? taking a trip that basically went from one place to another in a big circle or oval that takes you to other members cities?


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 23, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> Looking at the map, I could see taking a week or two week long vacation touring thru Southern Canada on the way out to Vancouver, then coming back via the northern states... anybody else ever thought of that? taking a trip that basically went from one place to another in a big circle or oval that takes you to other members cities?


 
I could see lots of free and good eats in that. Recipes too!
YIPPI! AND AWAY WE GO!!! Would love to get out of Fl.
in Sept., just when the leaves are changing, the apples are ready and the last of the years corn (or is that Aug. for corn?)                                                               
But I want a month.


----------



## Linda123 (Jul 23, 2008)

Is there a way to move your "placement"? I didn't zoom in enough before I posted my spot.

Thanks


----------



## B'sgirl (Jul 24, 2008)

Um, that link didn't work for me. All I got was "page not found"


----------



## Alix (Jul 25, 2008)

Try it now B'sgirl. We were upgrading yesterday and you might have been in the middle of that.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jul 25, 2008)

Link is still broken.


----------



## Alix (Jul 25, 2008)

Does this one work?


----------



## Adillo303 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Alix - That link gets to the thread. When I click on the link in the thread, I get page cannot be displayed.

AC


----------



## Alix (Jul 25, 2008)

So its the actual MAP link that is broken? Ok, let me work on that for a minute.


----------



## JoeV (Jul 28, 2008)

Pretty neat! I added myself and it actually stored the information. I'll have to call my son and tell him I'm not really the techno-Dork that he thinks I am.


----------



## B'sgirl (Jul 28, 2008)

I finally found it! I just added my lone little butterfly icon. Nobody is from the midwest! You are all in the east or in California!


----------

